# Sol Meliá Vacation Club at Gran Meliá Puerto Rico



## Egret1986 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sol Meliá Vacation Club at Gran Meliá Puerto Rico I (#7597)  
Sector Coco Beach 
Río Grande,  PR   00745 
USA 


There are no TUG Reviews and only one RCI Review.  I can't say that I have ever seen this availability before.

I put a sighting on the Sightings Board.  It looks like a bulk spacebank was made.

I put a mid-May week on hold.  Trying to decide whether to go with this (cheaper airfares/shorter flight) or Residences at the Crane in Barbados during the same time frame.

Has anyone been to this resort?  Thanks!


----------



## scobrn (Aug 5, 2011)

*Gran Melia*

Haven't stayed there but the one in Cabo is very nice.  Do you know where I can find exchanges for this place (or any in Puerto Rico for that matter)?  We have RCI and SFX and the availability in Puerto Rico is near zero.  Are there other exchange companies?


----------



## siesta (Aug 5, 2011)

I have never stayed at the melia, but absolutely loved the crane. I much prefer barbados over puerto rico, and the melia doesnt have the best reviews in tripadvisor, but take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 5, 2011)

*As a Member of TUG there is a Sightings Board and a Sightings was recently posted PR*



scobrn said:


> Haven't stayed there but the one in Cabo is very nice.  Do you know where I can find exchanges for this place (or any in Puerto Rico for that matter)?  We have RCI and SFX and the availability in Puerto Rico is near zero.  Are there other exchange companies?



In addition to access to reviews, you will also have access to the sightings board.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Okay, I need to quit waffling on this thing.*



siesta said:


> I have never stayed at the melia, but absolutely loved the crane. I much prefer barbados over puerto rico, and the melia doesnt have the best reviews in tripadvisor, but take it with a grain of salt.



I agree you have to take Tripadvisor reviews with a grain of salt.

The Crane, The Crane, The Crane......that's what I keep hearing over and over.  Thank you for sharing your preference.


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 4, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> Sol Meliá Vacation Club at Gran Meliá Puerto Rico I (#7597)
> Sector Coco Beach
> Río Grande,  PR   00745
> USA
> ...



I have a 1 br on-hold for Jan 2013-still only 1 RCI review--no TUG reviews.  Trip advisor for the hotel are not very good.  Has anyone stayed at the timeshares or own there? thanx, dawn


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## rosie (Apr 10, 2012)

Visited the Sol Melia from February 25th to March 3rd. We really liked the resort  and were pleasantly surprised but it is quite a drive from San Juan. You definitely need a car.We had one prebooked from Budget which we picked up at the airport.
Resort pool area is lovely and we really enjoyed the concierge staff.
We always self cater, so we did not use the restaurants. We heard that they were overpriced. Resort is very close to El Junque. Will write full review soon.


----------

